# How to remove this "Windows Script Host" Error? - Please Help



## yuan0120 (Aug 26, 2012)

Pop up when startup
Pop up when i click all program on desktop and start menu

Please Help:frown:

os: windows vista ultimate


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Do you use NetMeeting, if not you can stop it from starting with windows by going to Start > Run > type msconfig, under the startup tab uncheck the NetMeeting entry then reboot.

Microsoft also discontinued NetMeeting after Vista, and went to Live messenger

Here's a link on how to remove NetMeeting from your computer:NetMeeting in Windows XP


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

The file appears to originate with NOD32 - an anti-virus.
Have you ever had it installed? - is it still currently installed?
Have you ever had any other anti-virus installed since the last reformat? (which ones?)


----------



## yuan0120 (Aug 26, 2012)

alpenadiver said:


> Do you use NetMeeting, if not you can stop it from starting with windows by going to Start > Run > type msconfig, under the startup tab uncheck the NetMeeting entry then reboot.
> 
> Microsoft also discontinued NetMeeting after Vista, and went to Live messenger
> 
> Here's a link on how to remove NetMeeting from your computer:NetMeeting in Windows XP


FIRST,
Thx for reply..!!
i just try the way going to Start > Run > type msconfig, under the startup tab uncheck the NetMeeting entry then reboot.BUT,my startup item din't have NetMeeting this item,i also try to remove NetMeeting from my computer,but it cannot locate the INF file

i click everything,program,software and this error pop up 
i use the 'run' by shortcut key

i got think another way to solve this problem,i try to back to factory settings ..
my com is laptop,acer aspire 4736 
but
-my [Alt+F10] no working
-i din't have the recovery cd,i just got resource dvd on hand :'(
-i searched whole computer,no acer empowering technology program 
-also din't have acer erecovery management 

i hope can without use this way to solve the problem,but this error bugging me long time alreadly..
Thx... ...


----------



## yuan0120 (Aug 26, 2012)

NoelDP said:


> The file appears to originate with NOD32 - an anti-virus.
> Have you ever had it installed? - is it still currently installed?
> Have you ever had any other anti-virus installed since the last reformat? (which ones?)


Thx reply..
before that i used the norton internet security,then i brought the avg internet security,so i uninstall the norton internet security and install the avg internet security..
this problem is came out probably after half year i install the avg internet security..

-and i still use avg internet security now

THX..


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

...and yet there's an apparent file from NOD32 in the system?
This smacks to me of malware residuals.

Anyhow - back to the subject of the Anti-Virus....
You say that the system originally had Norton installed - when you uninstalled it, did you run the Removal tool as well?
Norton has a nasty habit of leaving residuals behind when uninstalled which prevent the proper function of any other AV afterwards, unless the removal tool is used to clean the system up (the same also applies to a much lesser extent for most other AV's). Such problems may not rear their head for months or even years.

If you're not sure, then I suggest that you run the tool now.

Download the Norton Removal Tool from here https://www-secure.symantec.com/norton-support/jsp/help-solutions.jsp?lg=english&ct=united+states&docid=20080710133834EN&product=home&version=1&pvid=f-home

Close all other programs, then run the tool. When it's complete, reboot the machine whether it asks for it or not.

I would also think about uninstalling AVG, running that removal tool, and reinstalling it.

Download the AVG Remover from here
http://www.avg.com/us-en/utilities
Follow the instructions for running it, and then reboot the machine (whether it asks for it or not, and whether the program rebooted already or not).


Do the same for any you have had installed for no matter how short a time! 

You should also check the system with a decent anti-malware scanner - 
Please download and install Malwarebytes Anti-malware (free version) from www.malwarebytes.org - UNtick 'Enable free trial of MBAM PRO' at the end of the installation - and update it, then run a full scan in your main account, and Quick scans in any other user accounts. 

Delete everything it finds


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Malware removal should be handled by the security forum please follow the instructions here NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum and make a new thread here Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support Forum with the info you gather and mention if there is something you could not do,please post all your info in security not here


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, please follow the instructions in Joeten's post #7 this is a known malware issue.

*EDIT* I should add here that it is good practice to have scripts open in notepad that way you can see what is involved and make an informed decision to run them ( eliminates a lot of potential threats). I recommend all home users do this. Go to Default Programs and associate file type or protocol and next to :-

.vbs
.vbe
.js
.jse
.wsh
.wsf

Have them open in Notepad, if you want after this just select Open to run them.


----------

